# March MNG?



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Didn't really have a big turnout at the last one....Somebody want to pick a day to get together at Marinellis?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Any night except for tomorrow and next Monday is good for me.
I have an idea, depending on the weather, how about a wading MNG in Goose Bay on the 21st?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I don't know....those Lansing guys have the right idea....Hooters??

Wonder if Tangleknot would join us 

Anything after this week would be good


Hey Joel~ Why don't we just have it at the pub across the street from Ford Field since that's where you'll probably be anyways all day Wednesday.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Goose Bay sounds good to Me Paul. We going early. Maybe I'll bring my Dry Fly. I don't know if My big boat will be ready by then.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I suggest/support combining fishing with the MNG if possible.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My rig is ready to go. I am sure there will be some others ready by then too. If not, I can just make a couple of trips to get everyone stranded on one of those islands out there.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Neal, I like your thinking, Hooters sounds good.
There is one not far from Marinelli's, on 15 and John R !


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Meetin up with some folks AND fishing??? now your speakin my lingo!!!! 

steve


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Not against combining MNG and fishing, but I was thinking during the week it is a lot easier to schedule a quick beer or two vs. a fishing trip.

Hooters is ok -but Marinellis accomodates us with space and there are a few members with family ties to them. I would rather support them...

I'm gonna take the bull by the horns and suggest the 16th at Marinellis. I should be there around 1615-30 ish...if anybody responds.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I will try to make it on the 16th..........AL


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by NEMichsportsman _
> *Not against combining MNG and fishing, but I was thinking during the week it is a lot easier to schedule a quick beer or two vs. a fishing trip.
> *


I am sorry I confused the issue Joel, you are right. A quick beer or two sounds good on the 16th.
We can make other plans for a fishing outing, like last springs LSC fishing outing.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Hooters is ok -but Marinellis accomodates us with space and there are a few members with family ties to them. I would rather support them...


Guess that rules out your G-string ....eh Paul 

As always I'll do my best to be there.

Neal


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I'll try to make it out. I'll be taking 4 hrs . off work so should be there around 1730 hrs.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I can probably make it.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I'll be there on the 16th around 1730.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Where do you guys sit, I went last time but really didnt see a big gathering of people, had a few drinks at the bar and left. Im the fat guy with glasses


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Reminds me of my first meeting with Joel:
"Look for a portly guy in a tie drinking a coors light"

I thought he was referring to me, not himself LOL

Usually we go to the far wall from where you walk in, against the glass wall.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Hey Snake We most often sit by the big windows in the front of the bar but last time there was a party up there and we sat to the left of the door when You came in. Look for the guys by the windows or ask the bartenders they know us.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

10-4, thanks


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Yahoooo . I just checked my schedule, I'm starting early the 16th. I'll be there for Sure!! 
I'll have to make up a little M&G sign or Michigan Sportsman sign to put on the table. The first few times I made one I felt silly looking or asking someone . Just think of all the lost souls we could have corrupted if they only would have found us


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Do you stuck up, stuffy, premadonna eastsiders let westsiders attend these things or do you just stick westsiders at a table closest to the men's john?


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Good question Jimbos. I'll have to Check with the Guys and see what they think


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sure. we let those guys who aren't smart enough to live near the best lake in the state attend. They come in handy when the waitress hasn't been around in a while.

"Get your caboose outta that chair and fetch us a round railroad man."


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ah hell thats bowling nite again!!!!!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by snakebit67 _
> *Where do you guys sit, I went last time but really didnt see a big gathering of people, had a few drinks at the bar and left. Im the fat guy with glasses *



There was a smaller than average gathering last time and we had to sit in a different area...I was the other fat guy with glasses- sitting with 2 distinguished looking gentlemen and Esox was at the table as well!


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey Joel.............hate to burst your bubble, but you're not even close to fat! Hell, next to me, everybody's a freakin' Chippendale!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i'll try to make it out!! that would be two drinkin nights for me st.patty"s on the 17th. where is this place at? say off I-75?


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

12 mile.

On the south side of the street, right next to the exit ramp if your coming from southbound 75. You can't miss it.


----------



## sajones (Mar 25, 2003)

What time are people going to start showing up? Marinellis is about 3 miles from my house, and I would enjoy meeting some of the guys i've been talking to online. See ya there.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

People usually start showing up around 4 pm and then trickle in and out through the night.....Please join us.

Neal


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I might have my three year old in tow, but I'll try to stop in and say hi.


----------



## Tin Can (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey guys I havn't met too many of you so I will plan on being at Marinellis on the 16th 


Looking forward to meeting you guys

Tin Can


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, me and the Bucket will be there.....


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PrtyMolusk _
> *Howdy-
> OK, me and the Bucket will be there..... *


The bucket. Hopefully we can explain how the bucket works to any new attendees! I am sure *we can arrange * for some donations to this terriffic site!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh Joel....You'll never _change_ 

Neal


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

there is talks of a smelt dipping outing, does anyone have any info onthis?


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

All we have to do is set a date. I'm sure we can accomplish that Monday at the M&G. Good idea Bolodunn.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ed Michrina _
> *we can accomplish that Monday at the M&G. *



Tuesday...


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

OOOPS thanx NEM . Is it March already


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

As you know, I will be bringing the Bucket.

_Please_ don't let Neal or anyone else talk you into one of their cockamamie schemes of bringing all coins for donations!

It's a real P.I.T.A. getting rid of that much change.. (Thanks, Neal!)


----------

